# Aggiornamento xorg ed eccesivo aumento di ram

## woodpecker9

Ciao a tutti, ho aggiornato xorg-server alla versione 1.9.4 ed ho notato subito un uso eccesivo di ram da parte di gnome. Dai 160/180 MB che avevo prima mi ritrovo con 360/380 MB appena avviato. Se poi apro firefox e qualche shell supero abbondantemente i 650MB! Sono giorni che giro per la rete ma non riesco a venirne a capo. Nella compilazione del sistema non ho usato la flag use glitz (già visto il post che trattava un argomento simile).

Il sistema è completamente  stable e non ho particolari effetti grafici attivati, solo il composite in metacity. Probabilmente avrò impostato male qualche flag ma come dicevo prima non riesco a trovare una soluzione. Posto l'emerge --info 

```

Portage 2.1.9.25 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_4300_@_1.80GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 18 Feb 2011 23:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r1, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.36.1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/dev/shm"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi aiglx alsa aoss asf berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif firefox flac fortran gamin gdbm gdu gif gnome gnome-keyring gpm gstreamer gtk iconv java jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mdnsresponder-compat mikmod mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap nautilus ncurses new-login nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support readline samba sdl session spell sqlite ssl startup-notification svg symlink sysfs tcpd threads tiff truetype udev unicode usb vidix vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

----------

## pierino_89

Io lo compilo sempre con l'opzione kdrive, dicono venga più snello, ma non saprei dirti per quale motivo. Probabilmente non ti cambierebbe niente.

Prima di tutto, sei sicuro che sia colpa di X? Io mi trovavo a pc avviato 800M, dopo mezza giornata stessi programmi aperti 3 GB. Poi ho scoperto che lasciando aperto facebook su chromium per qualche motivo la ram viene risucchiata da un buco nero (e se chiudi chromium non si svuota).

----------

## riverdragon

Il problema è questo https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-825819.html ma non siamo riusciti a pensare ad alcuna soluzione.

----------

## devilheart

Cosa fa kdrive?

----------

## pierino_89

```
 + + kdrive      : Build the kdrive X servers
```

----------

## devilheart

Ok, fino lì ci arrivo anche io   :Razz: 

Chiedevo cosa sono i kdrive X servers

----------

## cloc3

questa mi sembra una risposta carina.

----------

## woodpecker9

kdrive è già nelle global use. Comunque visto che dovevo cambiare hard disk ho reinstallato tutto con pochissime use.

Il problema mi si presenta di nuovo appena passo  ad opengl nvidia. Prima di questo aggiornamento la situazione non era così. Vediamo che succede con i prossimi aggiornamenti o quando sarà disponibile la versione successiva di gnome.

----------

